# 10" OS X Notebook



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Since Apple won't build a 12" laptop with much smaller overall dimensions that the MacBook, I decided to get one of those inexpensive sub-notebooks with the Intel Atom 1.6GHz CPUs. 

10.5.4 works almost flawlessly on this machine (except the headphone out and wi-fi). I love the tiny size --the unit is a true portable:


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

For those on a tight budget and need an ultra-portable laptop for basic web surfing and Office, I highly recommend this notebook, BTW.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Brilliant - Apple is missing this market


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

applebook said:


> Since Apple won't build a 12" laptop with much smaller overall dimensions that the MacBook, I decided to get one of those inexpensive sub-notebooks with the Intel Atom 1.6GHz CPUs.
> 
> 10.5.4 works almost flawlessly on this machine (except the headphone out and wi-fi). I love the tiny size --the unit is a true portable:


Nice! Not too pretty, but the OS makes up for that.

Too bad about the wireless, or that would be a great portable.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

MSI reportedly plans to ship 4 million of these units, while Asus has been making millions with their netbook. Dell has one coming soon, so I would be shocked if Apple didn't release an 8-10" netbook of its own within the next few years. 

P.S. The workaround for the wi-fi problem is to install a compatible wi-fi card in place of the stock. Replacing the card is actually very easy. 

The resolution is only 1024x600 but very usable. Not too long ago, I was enjoying my 12" PowerBook with its 1024x768 screen.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

WOW! This I would just love to have... 
how come I have not heard of this before? How do you go about installing OSX on that machine? Where can I buy that in Toronto.. ?


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Here is a step-by-step, 30 minute VIDEO guide on how to install OS X on the MSI Wind: Paul's complete guide to installing OSX Leopard on your MSI Wind / Advent 4211 - MoDaCo 

You can pretty much install OS X on any current Intel or AMD chipset, but some are a lot more compatible than others. 

I got my MSI Wind for $520 at anitec.ca. Your local PC stores should carry them, but be warned because supplies are very limited right now, and these sell out quickly.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I agree... Apple is missing out on a huge market opportunity.

I plan on doing the same and install OSX on one of the candy apple red Dell E's when they get released in August.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

thanks for the information. 

I'm going to consider this now, if I can sell my Macbook, I'll go with one of these devices.. either the DELL or the MSI one.. 

I'd want the webcam, wifi to be supported in OSX though..


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

Acer also has a atom based notebook out with a 8.9 inch LCD. It is called the acer one and retails for only $375.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

I was all set to buy the Acer One, until I saw the MSI, which has a bigger and brighter screen (doesn't really matter much to me because the res. is the same). What tipped me over to the MSI are dual-monitor expanding support (the Acer reported supports only mirroring) for well over 1920x1200 external resolution, 80Gb drive instead of the 8Gb SSD (according to tests, the hard drive is faster than the SSD and has same battery life), 1Gb instead of 512Mb RAM, and a licensed copy of XP (I didn't have one until now). 

The Acer certainly is a good choice if you don't mind the 8Gb storage and lack of monitor-spanning. I'd definitely choose the Acer and MSI over the Asus 901 because of the latter's incredibly small keyboard.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey, another Sox fan in BC. 

Boy, we are awful on the road, huh?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

applebook said:


> MSI reportedly plans to ship 4 million of these units, while Asus has been making millions with their netbook. Dell has one coming soon, so I would be shocked if Apple didn't release an 8-10" netbook of its own within the next few years.


Frankly, I would be surprised if Apple released one of these. You know Apple...they don't follow, nor do they care. They stick to their philosophy of user experience, and if that means a full sized keyboard, that means the MacBook Air is as small as it's going to get.

Then again, of course they expect us to type on a keyboard in vertical format on an iPhone. ;-)


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

The acer comes with a 120GB HD or a 8GB SSD. But the LCD is a little smaller what might be a issue for some.

*Never mined the road, look at Tampa Bay, last year 30th this year 1st*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

*Installing OSX on a nonApple product breaks the licensing agreement*

Just out of curiosity why is that that we are so intolerant of people around here who discuss conducting copyright infringement by downloading MP3s at pennies a pop or selling a computer with software on it and yet when it comes to people breaking the licensing agreement of Apple for the OS we seem to be much more tolerant, even turning a blind eye. 

There have been several discussions here talking about Mac clones which clearly contravene the OS licensing and they are basically condoned or considered innocuous. Let there be no mistake, to install an Apple OS on non-Apple hardware breaks the licensing agreement.

I don't want to be a tight a** about this, but there seems to be a double or triple standard here when it comes to the "kosherness" of discussing certain illegal activities. To me if we don't tolerate the discussion of hacks of software or possessing software on a system without the original software disks, then we shouldn't tolerate the discussion of Mac clones or other infringements of the Apple licensing agreement.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

I was rather hoping the Gigabyte M912 tablet family would make it to these shores fairly soon.

Ever since I saw it at the Computex show last month (via weblogs), I've been drooling. It would have been a bit of a hassle using Linux on it but it was just so neato.

Of course, I'd have had to forgo OS X and that would have been sad. But Apple simply doesn't have anything near to an ultraportable (sorry... a MacBook Air at 13" and $1800 is too big and too expensive) and the MacBook is almost twice the weight, more 'oomph' than I really need (and don't want to pay for) and is still too large at 13" [insert purient joke about any woman complaining about anything being 'too big'].

'Portable' to me is being able to slip a good-enough laptop into a medium-sized bag and not have the weight bore into my shoulder all day. I just don't want to be limited to a backpack, a business-sized attaché case or a courier bag-style, which invariably is what you're stuck with for those 13"ers. I've worked on the 10"-ers before and the webpages, at about 8.5" wide, are very serviceable. I mean, it's the width of a standard letter-sized piece of paper.

As a bridge between the too-small-for-long-term-writing iTouch/iPhone and the heavier-duty power of a laptop that can easily act as your only computer, an ULMac would be perfect.

I wonder how much of a market would be out there for something like this?


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Betty, like I said, MSI plans to ship 4 million of these by year's end, and Asus has been selling millions of its EEE series for many years. The HP netbooks didn't sell too well because their prices and sizes, but the netbook market is expanding. 

Hacking OS X may technically be illegal, but as long as you own a real copy (we have three in our household, including two on Intel iMacs), then I don't have a moral problem with it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

applebook said:


> Betty, like I said, MSI plans to ship 4 million of these by year's end, and Asus has been selling millions of its EEE series for many years. The HP netbooks didn't sell too well because their prices and sizes, but the netbook market is expanding.
> 
> Hacking OS X may technically be illegal, but as long as you own a real copy (we have three in our household, including two on Intel iMacs), then I don't have a moral problem with it.


I'm not discussing the morality of what you are doing. Personally I could care less. What I am talking about is the lack of consistency regarding what is and isn't considered to be fair game for discussion on this forum. 

For example, I have seen so many people raked over the coals for discussing torrents assuming that they are using them for the illegal downloading of either music, movies or software. Yet this continues to be a grey area in Canadian law and until we have new laws (a la Bill C-61) that explicitly make it illegal to share music via a torrent (P2P) the case law for all practical purposes makes it currently legal to to so in Canada.

So why do we condone the discussion of ways to contravene the licensing agreement of Apple for which there is no grey area, it is clearly and definitively illegal? 

I just believe in fairness and what is good for the goose should be good for the gander. Either *any* (within reason; for example, anything promoting hatred or how to build a car bomb should still not be tolerated) subject should be fair game regardless of its legality (after all they are only discussions) or we should not tolerate the discussion of *any illegal* activities.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

screature said:


> I don't want to be a tight a** about this, but there seems to be a double or triple standard here when it comes to the "kosherness" of discussing certain illegal activities. To me if we don't tolerate the discussion of hacks of software or possessing software on a system without the original software disks, then we shouldn't tolerate the discussion of Mac clones or other infringements of the Apple licensing agreement.


I've always had a problem about this. Not specific to you, screature, of course.

I can not see any LAW that says it is ILLEGAL to put an OS on any machine (as long as the OS is purchased as a stand-alone product and isn't a pirated copy).

All Apple has is a licensing agreement and in it it can state whatever the hell it wants but I can't figure out what LAW there is that states that you *must* follow this or you will be put before a court. 

I mean, even reading Apple's statement re: it suing Pystar ("As alleged more fully below, by misappropriating Apple's proprietary software and intellectual property for its own use, Psystar's actions harm consumers by selling to them a poor product that is advertised and promoted in a manner that falsely and unfairly implies an affiliation with Apple," Apple's suit claims. "Psystar's actions also have caused, and are causing, harm to Apple and constitute a misuse of Apple's intellectual property."), Apple doesn't seem to be going after Pystar for putting it's actual operating system on the machines, but because Pystar is SELLING a "poor product that is advertised and promoted in a manner that falsely and unfairly implies an affiliation with Apple."

Seems to me that as long as a computer company makes no mention of the fact that OS X works on its machines and isn't profiting from this fact by advertising this, nor even offering OS X as a stand-alone OS purchase, then Apple hasn't and can't go after the company.

Because it doesn't have a LEGAL leg to stand on, I reckon.

I guess I'm particularly sensitive to this kind of 'agreement' stuff since I've worked with people who've had to sign all sorts of bizarre work 'agreements' that have clauses that I've pointed out contradict the legislated and legal Employment Acts and Labour Standards which always trumps anything in some wacko agreement written for the sole reason of scaring uninformed people into doing things detrimental to their work life for the sole benefit of the company that wrote the agreement in the first place... .


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

It isn't that you are breaking a *law* that makes it illegal it is that you are breaking a legal agreement for use when you install OX on a non Apple machine. 

You aren't going to go to jail you are just going to be sued (potentially) by Apple because you broke the "contract" (licensing agreement) with them. When you buy a copy of the OS, what you are really buying is the"right" (license) to use *their* software. You don't own the software, you own nothing in fact other than the license (well and the disc) and the license states that you can't install it on non Apple hardware. If you don't want to agree to this then don't buy the OS, plain and simple.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

This is completely a moral issue because discussing the downloading of illegal software is not illegal. Websites like ehmac reserve their rights to determine what is and isn't allowed, and apparently, discussing the hacking of OS X is OK here, as it is on Wikipedia.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

applebook said:


> Hey, another Sox fan in BC.
> 
> Boy, we are awful on the road, huh?



You think you're having problems as a Sox fan in BC? Check you PM


----------



## Abysmal (Mar 14, 2005)

where did you get your's.. I pre-ordered mine and I am still waiting..


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Does your Mic work under OS X?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

applebook said:


> This is completely a moral issue because discussing the downloading of illegal software is not illegal. Websites like ehmac reserve their rights to determine what is and isn't allowed, and apparently, discussing the hacking of OS X is OK here, as it is on Wikipedia.


Therein lies the rub, why is it OK to discuss one illegal activity and not another. I personally have no problem with discussing the illegal installation of OS X. What I have a problem with is the lack of consistency with what is and isn't OK to discuss here on ehMac, without being flamed for it. 

Just to be clear applebook, my issue is not with you, but with the powers that be here at ehMac and those who choose to be intolerant with one subject and not another of like ilk.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

screature said:


> It isn't that you are breaking a *law* that makes it illegal it is that you are breaking a legal agreement for use when you install OX on a non Apple machine.
> 
> You aren't going to go to jail you are just going to be sued (potentially) by Apple because you broke the "contract" (licensing agreement) with them.


Yeah. But what I'm saying is that *any* agreement can be 'legal'. An agreement in and of itself doesn't mean much. It's what it contains and if all those containments can be legally upheld that is the difference.

A company can write anything it wants in an agreement. Smart companies write the agreements to be so complicated or so sublime that a reading by an uninformed person who doesn't know contract or business law would think the requirements sound kinda reasonable. Of course, get a decent lawyer and she should be able to read between the lines quickly and point out that in many cases, containments simply don't have a legal leg to stand on in the first place and are, therefore, irrelevant.

But the legal power of an agreement really only extends to how a law court would interpret and consider enforcing all the containments.

So Apple could *try* to sue someone for their version of 'breaking an agreement' but unless they can defend that containment legally and show the containment was legal to begin with (remember - they can write in that agreement anything they want since an agreement isn't in itself illegal), then nothing is yet 'illegal'. Now... you wanna talk 'moral', that's another thread :heybaby: 



screature said:


> When you buy a copy of the OS, what you are really buying is the"right" (license) to use *their* software. You don't own the software, you own nothing in fact other than the license (well and the disc) and the license states that you can't install it on non Apple hardware. If you don't want to agree to this then don't buy the OS, plain and simple.


Like I said, the license can say anything it wants. Whether it's legally binding is the question (and I don't really know, I'm working on hypotheticals here since I don't know the law that well. But I haven't heard about Apple specifically suing customers and winning suits based on these licensing agreements. My real gut instinct is because they know they'd loose cases and it's better to keep the miasma of vague threats and vaguer agreement language than the concrete facts of legal precedence).

The part about agreeing and suggesting not buying the OS is now in the realm of morals and out of my contention of legality.  

OK. Have I officially highjacked the thread yet :yikes: Sorry.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

applebook said:


> Since Apple won't build a 12" laptop with much smaller overall dimensions that the MacBook, I decided to get one of those inexpensive sub-notebooks with the Intel Atom 1.6GHz CPUs.
> 
> 10.5.4 works almost flawlessly on this machine (except the headphone out and wi-fi). I love the tiny size --the unit is a true portable:


COOL! I was wondering when someone was going to do this... glad to hear it works well! This is what I'll be doing when there's a 10" one with a higher resolution.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

If you read the licensing agreements that you have to agree to before you can install pretty much most commercial software out there it is pretty obvious that Apple does have a legal leg to stand on. 

Most companies stipulate that you can only install their software on one computer per license (unless buying a multiple or open license). To add the stipulation that it can only be installed on their hardware is not much of an addition as they own the various copyrights and patents.

Apple will win this battle with Pystar, of that I have little doubt, not necessarily because they have any moral high ground but because of the legal precedent that it would set for them not to win. Additionally they have infinitely deeper pockets and much more is potentially at stake for them.

All that being said this is completely beside (although interesting) the point that I was making regarding the inconsistent "policing" of the *subject* of discussions that go on here at ehMac.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice threadjack.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

So,

how fast does the machine feel for websurfing, iPhoto, iTunes, email etc?


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

So far, I've tried only VLC, Firefox, Word and Excel 2008, Safari, and a some widgets, and it feels like a single Core 1.6GHz but much, much cooler. It also boots up really quickly in both XP and OS X. 

There might be a workaround for the mic, but the headphone output and wi-fi definitely do not work YET. What you need to do is get a compatible (there are lots of them) wi-fi card and swap it out. Taking out the card involves removing six screws on the bottom and sliding off the casing --it is very simple to do and must be done when upgrading the RAM anyway.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

applebook said:


> So far, I've tried only VLC, Firefox, Word and Excel 2008, Safari, and a some widgets, and it feels like a single Core 1.6GHz but much, much cooler. It also boots up really quickly in both XP and OS X.
> 
> There might be a workaround for the mic, but the headphone output and wi-fi definitely do not work YET. What you need to do is get a compatible (there are lots of them) wi-fi card and swap it out. Taking out the card involves removing six screws on the bottom and sliding off the casing --it is very simple to do and must be done when upgrading the RAM anyway.


what kind of WiFi card are they?I am not in tune with PC architecture these days.
PCICard or something?

I will defn. get one of these when the audio out/in are made compatible. My macbook is overkill for what I use it for. (sur

I did some quick snooping on the www.. seems like the MSI Wind is a popular choice for OS X adaption. I wonder if the Dell E Slim would be compatible. hmm...

I wonder if you can then install Bootcamp/Parallels to the OS X on the MSI lol!!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

All I can say is I think you're cruising for trouble running an OS on unsupported hardware - and not just the legal kind. You're one patch or software fix away from a disaster. But hey, it's your machine. I won't buy a Hackintosh for the same reasons that I didn't jailbreak a 1.0 iPhone - too much trouble for little reward.


----------



## MacUser2525 (Mar 20, 2007)

screature said:


> If you read the licensing agreements that you have to agree to before you can install pretty much most commercial software out there it is pretty obvious that Apple does have a legal leg to stand on.
> 
> Most companies stipulate that you can only install their software on one computer per license (unless buying a multiple or open license). To add the stipulation that it can only be installed on their hardware is not much of an addition as they own the various copyrights and patents.
> 
> ...


And if you read the fine print in any of them EULAs you will see a clause stating to the effect not withstanding anything in this agreement your local laws and rights have precedence over the agreement. One of these rights/laws being Informed Consent before entering into any contract which means you have to have available before purchase the entire agreement for the person buying to read and sign then they have agreed to Apple's terms and conditions, a click is not this at all. Then you get into the sticky situation of all the GPL software that Apple ships and installs by default on all OS X installs which they have no right to restrict my or anybody else's right to do with what we please including installing to use it as we see fit on any computer we want too. Oh and copyright infringement for non-commercial uses is legal in Canada we already pay to be pirates through the private copy tax on blank media of various forms.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Please feel free to debate the moral and legal implications in a separate thread.
Thank you.


----------



## azrail (Oct 3, 2007)

Ditto 'bout Apple missing the boat on ultra-sub notebooks...

I was (secretly) hoping the Air would have filled that niche - 11" or 12" widescreen 1280+ dual res LCD, WiFi-N, 2G ram & optional SSD or a standard SATA2 160G HD (!)

Me thinks Apple would have made even more $$$ than present for an ultimate travel/email sub portable of that calibre - then again, we all have our own likes


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> Nice threadjack.


There are always those with the wet diapers who want to whine about people's discussions. It is interesting that Leopard detects the ATOM processor, as usual Hackintosh dialogs put up the Unknown Processor text.

As for WiFi, it is the usual thing with Apple, and one either needs a Broadcom based card, or one of the cards that has a compatible driver. Apple should just let any card work, to save all of the muss and fuss.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

I found a nice video of the MSI Wind running OS X :

YouTube - MSI Wind: Mac OS X Demo


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

EvanPitts said:


> There are always those with the wet diapers who want to whine about people's discussions.


You otta know Mr Pitts. beejacon


----------



## Abysmal (Mar 14, 2005)

Applebook.. where did you buy and how much did you pay.. Here in toronto the units are hard to find right now..


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Abysmal said:


> Applebook.. where did you buy and how much did you pay.. Here in toronto the units are hard to find right now..


read the first page. He paid $520 at anitec.ca


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

How did you get the Apple logo black? I thought it was silver...


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

screature said:


> It isn't that you are breaking a *law* that makes it illegal it is that you are breaking a legal agreement for use when you install OX on a non Apple machine.
> 
> You aren't going to go to jail you are just going to be sued (potentially) by Apple because you broke the "contract" (licensing agreement) with them. When you buy a copy of the OS, what you are really buying is the"right" (license) to use *their* software. You don't own the software, you own nothing in fact other than the license (well and the disc) and the license states that you can't install it on non Apple hardware. If you don't want to agree to this then don't buy the OS, plain and simple.


I think Apple was breaking it's own license when Steve Jobs demonstrated Mac OS X running on a Pentium 4. :lmao:


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks good, applebook!

Apple is really missing out. I think the 12" Powerbook was perfect. Perhaps with the mention of a new product this year around September....


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes, the 12" PowerBook is still my all-time favorite laptop (Cube G4 being my favorite computer). This thing scorws over 900 on the Geekbench benchmark and exactly matches the 1.5GHz 12" PowerBook but at nowhere near the heat!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Perhaps an Atom powered Apple netbook is the "new and exciting" product transition mentioned in todays earnings report? Probably be multitouch-based and $1000....


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

psxp said:


> I'm going to consider this now, if I can sell my Macbook, I'll go with one of these devices.. either the DELL or the MSI one..


Not very wise, IMO ...

*OS X partially broken
*NO support from ANYBODY if something goes wrong
*Could be disabled at any update.

It's a great idea for a second computer (if you can stand the tiny keyboard, not for me thanks), but not something to be depended on.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Not very wise, IMO ...
> 
> *OS X partially broken
> *NO support from ANYBODY if something goes wrong
> ...


Yes, Def. a second or in my case a third/fourth computer.

Gonna sit back and see what Happens in september - mini-macbook perhaps?


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

There is no APple support once warranties run out anyway. Plus, no one can "disable" your OS unless you actually install programs. If an update doesn't work, then don't install it. There are so many Hackintosh users out there that there is lots of amateur support and information. 

I do agree that using a Hackintosh as a primary computer is a bad idea though. The Wind isn't my main PC


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Just discovered this HP model.

I think an 8-10" screen size could prove to be very popular. Look at how most are happy to use their iPhone / iPod Touch as a computer.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

TheBat said:


> Just discovered this HP model.
> 
> I think an 8-10" screen size could prove to be very popular. Look at how most are happy to use their iPhone / iPod Touch as a computer.




Yes, that HP looks nice, but I think the MSI WInd has had more favourful reviews and comes with XP licenced. By the time you add that to the HP you're close to Macbook/full size Laptop pricing


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Screature is right and I still find it funny people try to debate using semantics in an attempt to justify it. A software agreement is a legally bound contract. True you likely will never get into trouble as a home user but it is still illegal.

I work for a gov't dept. with 25K employees. We are alwyas audited for installed software, we would get fined in a heart beat if we broke these kinds of rules. If we have 10 licenses for a software and 11 desktops have it installed...that one extra machine has it removed ASAP.

Just because nothing will happen doesn't make it legal. I really don't care myself one way or another but do get anoyed when people try to debate based off ignorace. "I own the cd...","I own an iPod...".


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

psxp said:


> Yes, that HP looks nice, but I think the MSI WInd has had more favourful reviews and comes with XP licenced. By the time you add that to the HP you're close to Macbook/full size Laptop pricing


The HP is also powered by a VIA Processor, AFAIK, which would presumably make it much harder to instal OSx86 onto.

On a slightly related note - I presume the processor in the Wind is soldered to the board, and therefore not upgradable at all? The one take-apart I saw didn't show much with the Processor.

Would be sweet to put 2GB RAM, 250GB HD and a Dell 1500 Wireless Card in there for a truly capable OSX Netbook


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I work for a gov't dept. with 25K employees. We are alwyas audited for installed software, we would get fined in a heart beat if we broke these kinds of rules. If we have 10 licenses for a software and 11 desktops have it installed...that one extra machine has it removed ASAP.


Thats not why they audit you. You really think they are going to fine a government department over 1 license? Or 2 or 3 for that matter. That's good for business. They are chasing resellers. They are looking at your stuff to see if any NMSO provider trid to make a few extra bucks. 

But that's besides the point. Ultimately each person makes the decision to pirate. Discussing it isn't illegal.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

microplop is very bad for audits; and yes, we can't go over our licenses by 1. We have people whose jobs are dedicated to ensuring that we do not over use licenses. Some vendors allow some software to use for R&D only, Oracle is good for this. Others are not, they do not allow any unlicensed use.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

You know, one thing that bugs me (amongst a few things) is that Mac OS X development is subsidized by Mac hardware sales. Assuming you paid for a retail copy (and didn't just pirate the software) you're still huring the entire Apple community.

The other thing that's bugging me is that this kind of piracy could prompt Apple to adopt the same frustrating theft prevention schemes Microsoft uses for Windows. 

My advice to Hackintoshers: If you don't like Windows on a PC try Linux. If you want the best all around computing experience, buy a Mac.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

So I was thinking about all this last night. 

My Macbook screen is 13.3" - quite usable. It has a CD/DVD drive a large HDD and memory expansion as well as a decent processor C2D Santa Rosa, long battery life

By the time you get a Netbook of some kind.. Say the MSI Wind, add the Mac O/S, (External DVD Drive to install the OS), a Compatible WiFi Card, larger battery you're at about $700-800+.. 
The macbook is only worth marginally more, but you get quite a bit more in terms of specs. Okay, it may not be "as small" or "as light" but its close. 

At the end of the day, when you're at the airport, travelling or whatever, you want the system to work, and it doesnt, say because of it being a hackintosh, and for some reason a quirk has popped up, you loose out and the thing is worthless, the idea of a Macbook that "just works" is quite appealing.


----------

